# Darcy graduated from Puppy Gymboree!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy and I graduated from our 4 week puppy gymboree (agility) class this week. On the last day we did a full course around the room, so I thought I'd share the video.

Darcy did so well! He loved every minute of the class. Please ignore the fact that I'm bending over the whole time, he still needs to be led around the obstacles, but once we get into a real agility class the technique will improve.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

This just makes me love Darcy even more! He is SO excited to do everything for you and be with you, just adorable!

And can I just say... holy cow, he has gotten HUGE!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

that's so awesome!!! way to go Darcy! (and you!)


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

That was fantastic! Isn't that the best feeling? Finishing a class infront of everyone? Darcy is super cute. Congrats and great video!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How fun! He did great. Those tunnels take a while I suppose.

I would love to be inside when doing this! Lucky for you too.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, he did AWESOME!
I love him, he's just adorable.
Great job, both of you!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Spencer said:


> This just makes me love Darcy even more! He is SO excited to do everything for you and be with you, just adorable!
> 
> And can I just say... holy cow, he has gotten HUGE!


I know, what happened to my little puppy?! He's 6 months now, in fact I just realised he is 6 months today! The time has flown by.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, he did great! What a cool class that is, wish we had it here.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Cdnjennga,

Did you hear, Thompson Park is going to have the biggest dog park in Toronto, opening in the Fall and a portion of it will be dedicated to small dogs! 

Crossing my fingers, hoping that the dogs will be nice.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks GREAT!!! I can't believe how fast he's growing - time flies!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay!!!! Looks like you are both having a blast!!! He is such a happy and bouncy little guy!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love it!! I love his happy little tail the whole time you're working together


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Go Darcy Go~~

He's sooo cute!!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations to both you and Darcy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go...both of you!!!!! It is nice to see how happy he is making you happy!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea, Darcy! He looks like he had a great time jumping and going through all the obstacles. Never a fear. Thanks for posting the video. I like being able to see him move! He is adorable.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think Darcy is going to be quite the little agility dog one day.  One thing he will have to stop is his biting of the back of my legs when he gets over excited (he did it just after he missed the jump after the tire).

I sent the video to his breeder who called him devil Darcy, haha! And my dad calls him the little monster. But really we all just love him to pieces, he's a great pup and was worth the wait.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I so enjoyed the video. What a little trooper, albeit and bit of a sassy one....LOL He is doing wonderfully! So nice to be able to work inside.
_


----------

